# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  CMS неиспользующая MySQL

## Hooligan

Мне нравится очень простая...и в тоже время очень функциональная портальная система. Очень простая нетребовательная к ресурсам система  ReloadCMS.
скаччать можно отсюда ---> http://reloadcms.com/
Поддерживает много языков...в том числе конечно же русский :)
если кому-то понравится...пишите :)

----------


## DEL

качну посмотрю что к чему отпишусь

----------


## Hooligan

> качну посмотрю что к чему отпишусь


интересно ваше мнение :)

----------


## Botanig

> качну посмотрю что к чему отпишусь


аналогично...

----------


## Hooligan

чтож...ребят  не тяните...интересно :)

----------


## FeraS

SAPID тоже без мускула проживет
http://sapid.sourceforge.net/ru/

----------


## Cedars

Есть вот такая LinkorCMS  - тоже можно использовать без MySQL (при установке выбирать нужно: "Хранение данных в текстовых файлах или в MySQL")
Попробовал я ее в одном своем проекте - интересная система. Когда нужно, что то попроще - самый раз! :)

----------


## Botanig

> Есть вот такая LinkorCMS  - тоже можно использовать без MySQL (при установке выбирать нужно: "Хранение данных в текстовых файлах или в MySQL")
> Попробовал я ее в одном своем проекте - интересная система. Когда нужно, что то попроще - самый раз! :)


Чем-то на даннэо похожа.

----------


## Cedars

> Чем-то на даннэо похожа.


я не знаю, что это такое... Но на сайте утверждают, что с нуля написана... А если, речь, про внешний вид - то это легко изменяется скинами...  :)

----------

